# Install back up camera



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Bob
I have just had this mod done to my SRi-V in Australia.
The unit I used was from Smartpark LCDM40 it has given me the 4" display with the addition of sound from behind the vehicle.
Camera operation during the day/night is fantastic and I like the added bonus of being able to hear any little kids if they around the back of the car.. Not that any of these gadgets replace the need for good situational awareness in the first place

Mark


----------



## EdNetman (Oct 4, 2013)

That looks pretty good, but what about the OnStar?


----------

